# мышка в консоли

## grisha75

Могу копировать текст в консолях - из одной в другую и т.д., но когда в одной консоли запущен например браузер (links) то скопировать в него уже не получается. Как копировать из консоли в приложения и наоборот?

----------

## burik666

без доп настроек, в одной консоли выделил текст, в другой запустил lynx, tabом перешел в поле ввода и нажал mouse3

----------

## grisha75

 *burik666 wrote:*   

>  запустил lynx, tabом перешел в поле ввода и нажал mouse3

 

mouse3 - это что дополнительная кнопка на мыши (у меня мышь стандартная - 2 кнопки и колесико) или в меню lynx (у меня links)?

----------

## burik666

mouse3 - это третья кнопка мыши, в твоем случае это нажать на колесико.

----------

## grisha75

Что за хрень - нажать на колесико? Колесико на мышке обычно крутят. Ты наверное шутник?   :Confused: 

----------

## f0rk

 *grisha75 wrote:*   

> Что за хрень - нажать на колесико? Колесико на мышке обычно крутят. Ты наверное шутник?  

 

Нет, он серьезно. В линуксе по умолчанию операция копировать/вставить делается нажатием колесика мышки, причем его действительно можно не только крутить, но и нажимать.

----------

